# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Microsoft jep kodin e sistemit Windows pa asnjë kosto

## Davius

Microsoft ka deklaruar se do të ofrojë me liçncë të gjithë kodin burues të sistemeve operativë Windows Server. Vendimi i grupit Microsoft, i udhëhequr nga Bill Gates u morë pasi komisioni evropian i vendosi në vitin 1994 një gjobë rekord për të kontestuar abuzimin e pozicionit dominues në tregun e sistemeve operativë.

Ne mendojmë se kemi respektuar detyrimet e vendosura nga komisioni evropian. Deri tani kemi nxjerrë 12000 faqe me të dhëna teknike dhe kemi ofruar 500 orë suporti teknik falas, por komisioni evropian ka kërkuar më tepër dokumentacion, ka thënë zëvendës presidenti i Microsoft, Brad Smith. Në këtë pikë, nënvizoi Smith, është e qartë që kodi burues është maksimumi që mund të japim, kështu nuk ka asnjë dyshim që kemi respektuar të gjitha kërkesat e komisionit. 

_Shekulli Online_

----------


## qoska

Micorosoft ka ofruar gjithmone kodin e saj ne baze te licenseave packa se te kripura.

BE i ka kerkuar per shume kohe Microsoft te publikoje teknologjite e saj dhe te mos pengoje ne implemntimin e tyre nga pale te treta dhe deri vone keto kerkesa nuk ishin plotesuar.
Sigurisht tani qe po skadon afati Microsoft kerkon nje rrugezgjidhje dhe duket qe po tenton te perfitoje nga kjo. 
BE i kerkoi publikimin e kodit te disa nga pjeset me te prekura nga sistemi si dhe nga me te debatuarat sic jane integrimi i IE ne OS etj. Kjo nuk eshte plotesuar akoma packa fjaleve te bukura si ato me siper. Gjithsesi te shohim se si do te shkoje por BE duket se ka marre drejtimin e saj ne perdorim me te gjere te Open-Source ose varianteve te ofruara nga kompani te tjera duke pare kokefortesine dhe arrogances e nje gjiganti si Microsoft.
Sigurisht duke qene dhe koherent pasi ky eshte shekulli i sigurise dhe koha ka treguar qe Microsoft nuk ploteson akoma ne menyre adekuate kete, pasi VISTA ngelet akoma per tu provuar!

P.S. Davius po spertove e gjen dhe linkun e faqes se ku do te ofrohet ky kod?!

----------


## andiOS

Do te deshiroja qe nje gje e tille te realizohet !
Do te duhej nje eksperience e gjate ne informatike per te kuptuar keto Kode

----------


## xfiles

une nuk e di ç'te keqe ka se microsoft nuk e nxjerr kodin burues,
i lumte qe eshte gjigandi i informatikes, a ka vjedhur njeri? Jo,
nese une krijoj nje software psh nuk e kam per detyre te nxjerr kodin e hapur.
Akoma nuk e kuptoj gjithe keto kundershtime ndaj microsoft, ai ben punen e vet, 
pushtoi tregjet e sistemeve operative jo me hile por thjesht se njerezit e perdorin ate me shume.
A jemi ne kapitalizem me tregun e lire? Po , atehere nuk ka çfare i duhen atyre se çfare kodi burues ka microsoft.
Madje ben gabim qe e nxjerr hapur.

----------


## shakespear

LoL xfiles
nuk eshte idea ketu perse ta nxjerri kodin burues sic e quan ti apo ka vjedhur njeri apo jo! Neso do ta dish po te them qe hajduti me i madh edhe kopiuesi me i madh ketu eshte <microsft kete ta garantoj une !!
Idea eshte qe te mos kerkohet shume suport direkt nga microsoft po thjesht te kete mundesi perpunimi edhe ne baza te gjera ne vende te tjera qe jane te certifikuara nga ata! pra ketu kerkohet te monopolizohen gjerat pasi europa tani eshte drejtuar nga Open-Source OS edhe prandaj Microsoft po shtrengohet te beje nje gje te tille se po i bie tregu. nejse kjo ishte ajo qe doja te thoja 
Shakespeare

----------


## qoska

xfiles,

po te njohesh te kaluaren do te te ndihmoje te ecesh me mire ne te ardhmen.
Gjithe kjo zhurme per kodin e OS se Microsoft, qe kohet e fundit po shfrytezohet dhe per reklame nga kjo kompani, nuk eshte gje tjeter vetem qe te te siguroje ty nga rreziqet qe mund te paraqesi nje OS kaq i perhapur dhe pa asnje kontroll.
Cfare te garanton ty se Microsoft nuk mund te hyje ne kompjuterin tend pa te marre leje kur ti doje qejfi?!

Per me teper duhet qe te rrisi konkurrencen pasi nuk ka se si psh RealPlayer te nxjerre nje version me te mire per windows se Windows Media Player pa njohur nderfaqet e OS dhe se si ato punojne. Pasi menyra se si ato punojne ben te mundur te percaktosh performancen dhe te marresh disa vendime.

Gjithsesi vazhdoni ndiqni mendjen tuaj dhe preferencat tuaja.

----------


## renis_cerga

Cfare te garanton ty qe telefonatat e tua nuk pergjohen? Apo qe hardware device nuk ka nje trojan horse?... Qe shitesi nuk e ka kopjuar celesin, para se te te shesi braven?

Pergjigja eshte e qarte: Garancia ligjore. Garanci me te cilen ne ndermarrim shume projekte, perdorim shume mjete... pikerisht ate garanci te cilin asnje "open source" software nuk e jep. Lexo preamble te licenses GPL ose te licensave qe derivojne nga GPL

----------


## qoska

Eshte e shemtuar menyra sesi do te mbrosh ligjin dhe pastaj sulmon ligjin.
GPL eshte ne mbrojtje te kodit te produktit dhe jo te konsumatorit, nese kerkon kete mbrojtje disa nga kompanite me te medha ne bote e bejne kete me mjete me license GPL.

Po te jap nje keshille lexo "Eric Raymond: Practice of Programming" qe te marresh vesh cdo te thote license GPL pse nevojitej kur ekzistonte BSD, te njohesh cdo te thote "open-source" dhe pse zoteria juaj po sheh kaq shume alternativa ne fushen e shkencave kompjuterike.

Persa i perket "backdoor" ne sistem dhe sesa ligji te garanton ty ndaj saj lexo EULA te Windows, IE, Windows Media Player dhe me thuaj ku eshte garancia.
Pastaj kerko ne Google per te pare rastet dhe nese ka "backdoor" apo jo per "filesystem" e enkriptuara ne Windows!
Hapja e kodit nuk eshte gje e keqe por e mire dhe kete duhet ta kuptosh pasi nese nje kompani e madhe si Microsoft nuk mund ta garantoje kete une them se nje bote e tere mundet.

Me te mira.

----------


## renis_cerga

Mos te krahasojme kot se koti EULA te Microsoft, apo te ndonje kompanie tjeter komerciale me GNU GPL. Ketu folem per backdoor te vene qellimisht, dhe per kete sigurisht qe te siguron licensa komerciale e cdo kompanie. Askush nuk mund te te siguroje "future holes". Nderkohe GPL e superon kete pike me faktin se kodi eshte i hapur dhe detyrimisht mund te kontrollohet nga kushdo. Kjo eshte nje perralle e bukur. Mjafton te mendosh se jane 400.000 rreshta source c++ dhe une nuk kuptoj nese eshte me e rendesishme te besh biznes, apo te merresh me kontrolle te ketij lloji.


Ajo qe nuk kuptoj eshte arsyeja se pse kjo industri eshte e vetmja se ciles i kerkohet te beje dicka qe nuk ndodh ne asnje fushe tjeter. Eric Raymond pavaresisht se perdor Mercedes, eshte i sigurt qe nuk i shperthen serbatori kot dhe deri me sot nuk i ka vajtur mendja ti kerkoje Daimler-it qe ti japi gjithe skemat dhe teknologjine e perdorur ne te per tu "siguruar".

Po te flas sinqerisht, Eric Raymond me ngjan me shume me Marksin.

----------


## qoska

Kush te tha qe nuk ekziston ne fusha te tjera, si mendon ti se punojne "service-t" per riparimin e telefonave, televizoreve apo paisjeve elektronike?!

Ata nuk perdorin GPL por IP(intelectual property) ose patenta per te garantuar produktin ne treg. 

Por software nuk mund te eci ne kete menyre sepse nje teknologji mund te shprehet nepermjet shume menyrash kodimi.

Prandaj te besh biznesin nuk ka lidhje me mos prezantimin e asaj cka ti ke krijuar ne formen origjinale te tij! 

Richard Stallman i afrohet me shume komunistit po nesje :P.

----------


## renis_cerga

Cila eshte arsyeja qe software nuk mund te zhvillohet ne kete lloj menyre?

Pastaj, si zhvillohet software, duke propoganduar qe programistet duhet te punojne falas, ne menyre qe te luftojne Microsoft???

Te gjitha teorite se si mund te kthehet "open source" ne biznes kane deshtuar. "Open Source" ka vetem 1 produkt kompetitiv: Linux OS. Te gjithe te tjeret jane jashte tregut, ose realisht shume prapa. Edhe Appache qe ka qene perpara IIS 5, tashme eshte prapa IIS 6. Open Office eshte produkt ne themel i deshtuar. MySQL nuk keshillohet te perdoret per misione kritike biznesi dhe realisht eshte tashme eshte 1 jete prapa Oracle dhe SQL Server.

E vetmja shprese qe ka "open source" eshte nderhyrja e HP dhe IBM. Por kuptohet keto kompani mund te japin dhe falas OS software, pasi qellimi kryesor i tyre eshte shitja e hardware. Kompanite e "biznesit" me drejtim 100% software po shkojne gjithnje e me poshte. Aksionet Red Hat sot kane 50% te vleres se emetimit, pavaresisht rritjes qe paten ne 2 vitet e para te jetes.

Nje pyetje kam une: Nese IP (intellectual property) e programisteve jepet falas, atehere si do te paguhen keta njerez?

Shume perkrahes te open source thone nga supporti. Por supportuesit nuk kane pse te jene detyrimisht autoret e softeve dhe as te jene detyrimisht programiste eksperte.

Fatkeqesisht ne grupin e "fansave" te open source une shoh shume me teper administratore network-esh, serverash, IT, etj., (me njohuri minimale programimi) se sa realisht programiste.

Pashe ne nje postim tjeter kishe dhene disa mesime mbi "hash tables", cka me ben te mendoj se je programist.

A je i gatshem ti te punosh 1 vit pa rroge dhe me pas ta japesh produktin tend falas dhe "open source" ne tregun shqiptar?

Une personalisht jam i gatshem, me kusht qe: te me japin shtepi falas, makine falas, ushqim falas, pushime falas. Pra shkurt kur te kthejme cdo lloj industre ne GPL. 

P.S.
Kuptohet ne kete rast se kush i afrohet me shume ideve komuniste, Raymond apo Stallman.

----------


## qoska

renis,

po ta them shume miqesisht se ke idene se c'po flet!

Kush ka thne qe open-source ka te beje me te punuaren falas per zhvillim programesh.
Kush ka thene qe qellimi i open-source eshte te rrezoje Microsoft, mos qofte e kunderta.
Kush te ka thene ty qe bizneset e bazuara ne open-source jane te deshtuara.
(REDHAT, SUSE, GOOGLE, SHUME E SHUME ISP neper bote)

Linux eshte kernel dhe nuk eshte OS.

Nuk ekziston vetem MySQL ne open-source per RDBMS per misione kritike kthehu nga PostgreSQL per te cilen Oracle eshte i interesuar.

Jam shume kurioz te di statistiken qe te ka thene se IIS ja ka kaluar Apache per me teper ne server me ngarkese te larte. Beje nje xhiro nga Netcraft dhe do te marresh vesh se cfare ndodh.

OpenOffice i deshtuar, haha, me duket se MS Office eshte plakur ca dhe e ka humbur ate modularitetin qe duhet te kene programet.

IBM dhe HP po perfitojne nga open-source dhe jo ajo qe ke thene ti.
Duhet ta dish se IBM beri Microsoftin kaq te njohur dhe mbase do te jete IBM qe do ta korigjoj kete gabim.(Sa per te te mesuar IBM eshte nje "consulting comapny").

Grupin e fansave!!! Nesje pa pyet njehere kompani si Novell dhe punonjesit e saj se cfare thone sidomos me te mira qe po sjell Xgl.

Gjithsesi nuk do kaloj kohen duke te te dhene ty mesime se cfare eshte open-source nese ty te duket komunsit Eric Raymond, Rob Pike, Richard Stevens, etj qe kane shpikur keto ide atehere......s'di cte te them.

Nese do ta kuptosh se cdo te thote te punosh e jetosh me open-source shko e pyet Linus Torvalds, shko e pyet ata qe jane te punesuar tek laboratoret e Microsoft, shko e pyet punonjesit e Yahoo e pastaj hajde me fol me mua per makinat e tua qe i paske qejf.

Une jam per licensen BSD por meqe ka njerez ne bote si puna jote qe nuk kane qejf te japin qe te marrin lindi GPL.

Mjaftonte edspace per kaq te zjarrte per Microsoft dhe ti na duheshe :P.

P.S. Une do punoja dhe kam kontribuar ne nja dy projekte open-source dhe do ta beja perseri po te kisha kohe dhe te keshilloj ta besh dhe ti se mbase te del emri e te ofrojne nje pune te mire ose financojne projektin tend si rezultat ben dhe ca leke se vdiske per to.

----------


## helios

http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS5876967065.html  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Clauss

tani seriozisht, akoma merreni me kete? me njohuri minimale ne IT dhe merren 2 sysadmin me te? lol

----------


## renis_cerga

Sigurisht qe e kam shume mire idene se c'po flas. Mund ti marr dhe pikat e tua me rradhe:

Paraprakisht: Clauss, ska nevoje per komente. Duket se nuk me njeh aspak dhe per me teper, nuk ke lexuar as mesazhet qe jane shkruar ketu.

1. Open Source nenkupton sot licensimin falas. Te gjitha perpjekjet per ta nxjerre jashte nivelit akademik per ta kthyer ne nje biznes nuk kane rezultuar te suksesshme.

2. Qellimi i open source... hehe, kjo duket qarte... nuk ka nevoje per koment. Jo vetem Microsoft, por edhe monopole te tjera (nga kjo ane ska te share). E keqja eshte mjeti qe perdoret. Gjithashtu dhe perfundimi... sinqerisht mendoni se nese pasneser kthehet me te vertete ne biznes real Linux do te vazhdoje te jete open source... Perpjekjet e para kane filluar qe para 2-3 vjeteve dhe do te vazhdojne.
http://www.caldera.com/scosource/complaint3.06.03.html

Per ata qe nuk e dine se perse behet fjale:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCO_v._IBM_Linux_lawsuit

3. Google "open source"??? Cili nga utility qe ofron Google eshte "open source"? Cfare perdor per db server? A eshte kjo open source? Shko kerkoja algoritmin e ranking system shefit te google, dhe te shohim se sa ta jep.

4. ISP-te nuk jane kompani softwaresh (eshte pikerisht ajo se cfare po te thoja)

5. Pa ironi... sigurisht qe kur flasim per server OS flasim per Kernel, jo per Notepad qe vjen bashke me OS.

6. Testimet mes IIS dhe Apache nuk i bej une. Ka kompani zyrtare testimi. Une kam marre testet e Veritest. 

http://www.veritest.com/NR/rdonlyres...erformance.pdf

7. Sa perdorues njeh ti te "open office"... e kam fjalen nese njeh ndonje.

8. IBM dhe HP do te vazhdojne te perfitojne, pavaresisht se sot duket sikur po reklamojne disi Linux (ketu jam dakort me ty)

9. Paske marre pjese ne ca projekte? Por s'ke patur kohe... Pse? Pse nuk ke patur kohe? Sepse duhe te punosh. Po pse nuk i le te gjitha punet dhe te merresh me "open source"?

10. Nuk kam nevoje per financime. Me mjaftojne software qe prodhoj dhe shes. (sigurisht jo open source).

Desha te dija, a ke shitur ndonjehere ndonje produkt tendin (software). Kam frike se jo, perndryshe do te kishe te tjera ide.

----------


## renis_cerga

Sa kompani "open source" gjenden ne kete liste?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World's_largest_software_companies

P.S.
Nuk e vura re se ishe per BSD license. Personalisht mendoj se licensa BSD eshte shume me perfekte se GPL.
BSD license mund te perdoret ne cdo mjedis akademik, edukativ, shkencor, nderkohe qe GPL eshte "pseudo biznes", gje qe BSD nuk e reklamon dhe as nuk e ka per qellim ne vetvete (pavaresisht se si mund te derivojne variante te ndryshme sot)

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Thjesht me shyu kureshjta e postimeve te Renis. Ti qenke programues sic e thenke me lart edhe nuk qenke ne gjendje te dallosh nese nje kod i hapur eshte me i mire se nje kod i mbyllur. Ti ne te vertete nuk qenke programues. Windows vertet zotron tregun po me thuaj ti do nje MS Server Apo nje Linux Server. Nje pyetje per ty Cfare nenkupton ti me Kernel e cfare nenkupton ti me Sistem Operimi. Pak pyetje te thjeshta per ty qe te vazhdojme me ne detaje?

Ardi

----------


## xfiles

> Thjesht me shyu kureshjta e postimeve te Renis. Ti qenke programues sic e thenke me lart edhe nuk qenke ne gjendje te dallosh nese nje kod i hapur eshte me i mire se nje kod i mbyllur. Ti ne te vertete nuk qenke programues. Windows vertet zotron tregun po me thuaj ti do nje MS Server Apo nje Linux Server. Nje pyetje per ty Cfare nenkupton ti me Kernel e cfare nenkupton ti me Sistem Operimi. Pak pyetje te thjeshta per ty qe te vazhdojme me ne detaje?
> 
> Ardi


o ardi çlidhje ka me dallimin midis kodit te hapur dhe kodit te mbyllur se kush eshte me i mire kur kjo eshte nje zgjedhje personale,
eshte si te thuash kush eshte me e bukur kjo apo ajo muzike.

Edhe nese microsoft e nxjerr kodin ja do e studioni ju dhe do e rikompiloni.
apo mbani shprese se do kuptoni ndonje gje.

----------


## qoska

Heh duhet te merremi akoma me keto sepse.....!

Linux != Open-Source
GPL && FSF(free software foundation) != Open-Source
GPL eshte derivat i open-source.

Google ka ndertuar biznesin mbi open-source. ISP po keshtu. Asterix eshte nje nga shembujt tipik te open-source krijuar nga nje kompani e madhe dhe paraqitur publikut me license GPL. Kurse SUN ka licensa te tjera per kodet e tyre qe te lejon ta lexosh por jo ta perdoresh dhe kjo eshte open-source. 
Ti nuk ke lindur i ditur dhe po mos te kishe kaq shume kod open-source do ti sherbeje kafe shefit tend shume kohe para se te arrije te kuptoje se si funksiononin gjerat dhe kete garanton open-source, te te tregoje se si mund te krijosh dicka dhe tja tregosh te tjereve dhe jo se si te krijosh programe falas per boten. Por efekti i saj ishte aq i madh sa shume persona duke perpjekur per te mesuar nga kodet e meparshme krijuan programe e tyre falas per te gjithe qe coi ne FSF, efekt qe vazhdon dhe sot.

Kodin e Google mund ta shohesh duke bere "view code" me te djathten e miut tend(jashte shakave  algoritmi i Google eshte njesoj si ti thuash Intelit ose AMD te te japin microcodin e "multicore" te tyre :P).

Nese do te marresh pergjigje nga une mos devijo diskutimin por mbro argumentat e tua me argumenta me shume. 

Qe ta dish ti SCO po vdes dhe SCO eshte nje nga arsyet e tjera qe Microsoft po ben namin sot.

Testimet jane shume relative dhe kete e ti duhet ta dish, pasi ka precedente ne lidhje me kete fushe.

Normalisht qe duhet te punoj por kur te kem arritur nivelin e kontributit te duhur me te vertete do te perfitoj prej tyre dhe gjate gjithe kesaj kohe do te kem mesuar me shume se cdo besh ti duke punuar per shefin tend duke ju lutur te te coje per trajnim :P!

Cfare kujtoni ju se ka krijuar Microsoft me kete kod te pakuptueshem te tyre?!
Ata as nuk kane variantin me te mire te sistemit te inxhinieruar prej tyre pasi me mire te detyrojne ty te blesh "hardware" te ri sesa te harxhoje me shume para per ta bere sistemin e tyre me te shpejte. Per kete ja u verteton dhe artikulli qe ka postuar Helios  :shkelje syri: .

Se cfare do te sillte kod i hapur i Windows, mjaft e thjeshte me pak viruse, me shume siguri, programe me te shpejta, kosto me te ulet, etj....

----------


## xfiles

Duke pasur parasysh nderfaqen Win32 qe i ofron programuesve, me nje stil programimi te tmerrshem dyshoj se kodi qe do nxjerri microsoft do jete i deshifrueshem.

Nuk shaj open source sepse ajo qe the ti eshte e vertete qe me anen e open source perhapet dija e cila i perket te gjitheve.

Vetem nje gje nuk kuptoj une,
duke qene nje program open source nje hacker ose nje keqdashes mund te arrije te shohe me shume menyra per te krijaur viruse me te efektshme kunder windowsit. Pse thua qe open source ul rrezikun ndaj viruseve?

----------

